# Flax seed oil



## Littlelisa (Feb 13, 2002)

Has anyone ever had sucess with flax seed oil capsules or straight oil? I've read this can help too. Any input greatly appreciated


----------



## Emg84 (Oct 11, 2002)

Lisa,When my IBS first started(I didn't know I had IBS at the time) I had IBS-C. I took the flax seed oil and it seemed to help me "go". If you have IBS-D, though, i'm not sure how it would affect you.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

A nutritionist recommended this to me for inflammation. Also good for joints & hair/skin too. I think it's beneficial for both D & C. When I had D it didn't cause me to 'go' any more than ususal. I took it for a year but have lapsed as my diet's now wider.The oil in a bottle tastes great over salads & stirred into soups.


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

Flax Seed is considered a natural very mild laxative. My #2 GI recommended I take either flax or fish oil pills (fish pills were too fishy for me). When I used the flax seeds and ground them up to put on top of my cereal, I would get the urge to go shorthly thereafter, but it never was diarrhea. However, I've switched over to the capsules and just started taking them again. I haven't had any problems with diarrhea or the "urge" and I take two with each meal. If you can, try to eat salmon at least once or twice a week. It is a good source of Omega 3 or 6 or both (can't remember) and it is always better to get it from the source rather than in pill or oil form.Enjoy it!


----------



## scubafever (Sep 5, 2002)

I started experimenting with flax seed, fennel, and anis this summer. I had to play with the dosage a little with each. I found a tsp. flax seed or fennel in the moring and before lunch works for me. I quite taking all rx for IBS and no longer suffer with the diarrea. I did get constipated taking more than 2 tsp. a day of flax seed. The fennel does not work as well. So, if I am going to eat something I know really aggravates me at dinner I will take another tsp that day. The anis isn't working as well as the fennel. But, it is still better than any rx (except lotronex) I used to use. It is such a nice feeling that I can expel gas and not have to worry, I am not in the bathroom all the time anymore, and I can eat all the foods I love!


----------

